# NAPANEE INDOOR SHOOTING AGAIN NOVEMBER 2nd



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Can I come, pretty plz I'll be good, honest


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

hotwheels said:


> Can I come, pretty plz I'll be good, honest


Can we have a vote on this:icon_1_lol:


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry Rob...he is the range officer, he has to stop all those guys from shooting the ceiling lights LOL


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll come out once all those targets are dragged upstairs


----------



## Robb771 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'll be there closer to christmas, right now I'm shooting in the flatlands


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

One week closer to the opener... yeehaw


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

I still think we need a vote on allowing Tinker:argue::rofl:


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*Napanee indoor*

I dont think we need a vote to allow the big guy...he has been working too much as it is and hasnt been out on a tuesday for a while.

I hope everybody ELSE can make it out on Tuesdays starting November 2nd

Thanks

Andy
:darkbeer:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

3--d said:


> I dont think we need a vote to allow the big guy...he has been working too much as it is and hasnt been out on a tuesday for a while.
> 
> I hope everybody ELSE can make it out on Tuesdays starting November 2nd
> 
> ...


OK We can let the big guy in again this year!


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks guys i'm soooo excited to be alowed in again 
Thanks Rob 
We just half to get 3--d to stop scaring the girls away

LOL


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*Tuesday*

Tuesday is the big day...hope to see everybody out again this year.
Fun is the name of the game but this year we will have an indoor league and some other surprises.

Anybody else think they can make it?????

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey
I should be there and should have a couple of guest, looking forward to this year.

Tim


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I will try to be there too, if work leaves me in town that is!


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*Napanee Indoor*

We had about 15 people out for the first night on tuesday
Not a bad turn out for the first night..im sure the numbers will increase after gun season

thanks for all those that turned out

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

How was week one?


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

icedemon said:


> How was week one?


Fun is the only way to discribe it,,,,,,hope you can make it soon

Andy


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Lets just say you missed a unforgetable night!!!!!!!!


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

Did a light suffer unnecessarily again?


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks everybody for coming out tuesday.... looks like old times again.
Hope to see some new faces this Tuesday.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Have fun Boys
Can't make it this week


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

hotwheels said:


> Have fun Boys
> Can't make it this week


So the floors are safe for another week:set1_rolf2:


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*napanee indoor shoot*

Great turn out on tuesday....anybody in the area that shoots but hasnt been out yet?

Let me know and i can give you the details if needed

Thanks

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*Demo night*

Any body interested in a demo night?
Let me know and maybe i can arrange some demo bows, optics, or anything else you might be interested in

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

3--d,

If your going to have a demo night, let me know a week in advance so I can send Nuge a few more stabs to pass around.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

DssBB said:


> 3--d,
> 
> If your going to have a demo night, let me know a week in advance so I can send Nuge a few more stabs to pass around.


Sounds great....i tried those stabs you sent nuge, very impressed
If you can get me a size and price list that would be great

Thanks

Andy
:darkbeer:


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Andy you have a PM


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

A demo night... that could be fun No worries on the stabs Rob I'll help out where I can!

Cheers,

Nuge


----------



## 0dh3 (Apr 5, 2006)

3--D

My wife and I are thinking about taking this sport up. I have a bow or two in the basement that I think still work. I can't really shoot but she is okay.

Would it be alright if we came out some time?


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

0dh3 said:


> 3--D
> 
> My wife and I are thinking about taking this sport up. I have a bow or two in the basement that I think still work. I can't really shoot but she is okay.
> 
> Would it be alright if we came out some time?


I suppose we'll let ya Dave How have you guys been and how's the barn coming along?


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

GWN_Nuge said:


> A demo night... that could be fun No worries on the stabs Rob I'll help out where I can!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Nuge


LOL...you should have kept that in mind when Tinker did the FLEX test :embara:

Andy

Yes..we had another fun night
Hope to see you all there again.
Yes Dave you may come out and try the sport again...i will ask Tinker to help you..

:darkbeer:


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

The next few stabalizers I make and send down for testing will certainly be made Tink proof.:weightlifter:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Realy!!
THERE ARE VERY FEW THINGS IN LIFE THAT ARE TINKER PROOF!!!!

HA HA HA 
So sorry for yelling
Tinker


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh can i be a Nuge string staff shooter too
pretty plz
i'll be good honest


----------



## Robb771 (Aug 28, 2010)

Is the tuesday night shoot happening between Christmas and Newyear? got my wife a bow for Christmas and want her to get as much shooting in as possible......dont know if I'm going to be around after Newyear and she'll probably not want to go alone


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Robb771 said:


> Is the tuesday night shoot happening between Christmas and Newyear? got my wife a bow for Christmas and want her to get as much shooting in as possible......dont know if I'm going to be around after Newyear and she'll probably not want to go alone


It sure is Rob... no rest for the wicked BTW if you're around this coming Tuesday yourself and and the better half are more than welcome to come out for a good feed. This coming Tuesday (December 21st) is our potluck. If it's anything like last year the vittles will be great!

Cheers,

Nuge


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

I like vittles emmmmmmm


----------



## Robb771 (Aug 28, 2010)

GWN_Nuge said:


> It sure is Rob... no rest for the wicked BTW if you're around this coming Tuesday yourself and and the better half are more than welcome to come out for a good feed. This coming Tuesday (December 21st) is our potluck. If it's anything like last year the vittles will be great!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Nuge


Thanks.....gonna do my best to be there the 21st, and like hotwheels said vittles are good


----------

